# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Обновление конфигурации 1С77   несовместимость с  windowos 7

## vkxfyjdf

Помогите пожалуйста распаковать релиз по обновлению конфигурации 1С 77 . Скачанный релиз не распаковывается , пишет :версия этого файла не совместима с используемой версией  windowos 7

----------


## chudyr

У 1С77 есть проблема распаковки exe- архива под  Win7. Скачайте лучше не exe-архив, а просто zip , или найдите в сети программку , которая распаковывает exe-архив, или сходите к соседу у которого XP.

----------


## soom86

для себя распаковываю либо на другом компе где Windows XP либо Windows 7 (х32). В  7-ке правда есть один нюанс при распаковке. А на своем компе где Windows 7 (х64) установил Windows XP Mode, и все инсталляции делаю там.

----------

vkxfyjdf (16.04.2014)

----------


## Аутсорсинг

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться! Проблема с обновлением конфигурации 1С7.7 Проф: скачала, распаковала, там куча дисков. Пытаюсь запустить установочный файл с диска 1, пишет "При копировании файла произошла ошибка. Установка прекращена. Код ошибки: FS_LAUNCHPROCESS". Раньше файлы с конфигурациями по-другому выглядели.

----------


## Сергей Я

Скопируйте все фаилы дисков в 1 каталог с заменой фаилов должно сработать

----------

Аутсорсинг (12.09.2014)

----------


## Аутсорсинг

Спасибо огромное!!! Хоть долго, зато результативно!

----------


## dmis

Вроде ж уже и старая эта винда 7, а и до сих пор баги ее вылазят, потому и не меняю XP, и вам советую при вашей проблеме компом с XP воспользоваться.
P.S. представляю что там с 10-ой виндой будет...

----------


## fisgen

Есть программа extract_1c она распаковывает. Каталоги д. б. на английском!

----------

